# Curtis 96v 650 ampere vs 144v 500 ampere?



## jbman (Oct 26, 2017)

Boxster-warp said:


> Hello
> 
> Which Curtis controller has more power?
> 
> ...


Power is measured in watts. You can get the watts by multiplying volts and amps. 96 volts x 650 amps = 62,400 watts (62.4 kilowatts). 144 volts x 500 amps = 72,000 watts (72 kilowatts). That's an incomplete answer at to what would be best for your setup, but strictly speaking the 1239 handles more power based on those numbers. The voltage of your motor, desired top speed, and overall gearing are important factors in this conversation.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxster-warp (Jun 22, 2014)

Helle
Thank you.
Highspeed is Not importand.
Original gearbox with 144v Motor, vs 96v Motor.
I am from Germany and the Motor too.

The 650 ampere Curtis have the big boost.
But the 1239 Curtis have the Power in more RPM.
Right?
Greetings Boxster-Warp


----------



## jbman (Oct 26, 2017)

Boxster-warp said:


> Helle
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...


What motor do you have?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxster-warp (Jun 22, 2014)

Hello
From the Factory Schwarz ore the Dealer Heiko fleck.
http://http://www.schwarz-elektromotoren.de/images/Einsatzgebiete/Elektroautos/Umruestungsliste.pdf


----------



## jbman (Oct 26, 2017)

I would go for the higher voltage. Make sure that your battery pack can adequately support that voltage and current.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxster-warp (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks fore your help


----------

